# Rock Mechanics In Mining Oprojects



## alshangiti (23 يونيو 2007)

I will go through rock mechanics in topics and the first is 

 RQD 

The RQD is defined as the cumulative length of core pieces longer than 10cm in a run divided by the total length of the core run. The total length of core must include all lost core sections. Any mechanical breaks cause by the drilling process or in extracting the core from the core barrel should be ignored. Core discing due to high stress should not be considered in the RQD calculation but noted separately in core logs. RQD should be measured as soon as possible after drilling.

Sum of lengths of core sticks > 10 cm long x 100

Total length of core run




Table 1. Rock Mass Classification Based on RQD

RQD
Rock Quality Classification

<25%
Very Poor

25-50%
Poor

50-75%
Fair

75-90%
Good

90-100%
Excellent


----------



## youceftli (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب ابحث عن هذا الكتاب 
introduction to Rock Mechanics, 2nd Edition,
Goodman, R.E., John Wiley and Sons


----------



## alshangiti (28 يونيو 2007)

*rock mechanics book*

*Introduction to Rock Mechanics, 2nd Edition*



 
Related Subjects

Landscape Design
Soil Chemistry
Soil Constructions & Geotechnics
Sound Protection Engineering
Special Topics in Civil Engineering
Steel Construction & Bridge Engineering
Structural & Building Engineering
 
div.mailing-list{ margin:0; padding: 10px 8px 10px 80px; width: 147px; height: 44px; line-height: 1.1em; font-size: 12px; background: url('http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley2/cvo/images/backgrounds/mailing-list.gif') no-repeat top left;}Join an Engineering Mailing List. Exclusive offers, news and more. 

Related Titles
More By This Author
Engineering Geology: Rock in Engineering Construction 
Soil
Soil Mechanics for Unsaturated Soils
by D. G. Fredlund, H. Rahardjo

The Finite Element Method in the Static and Dynamic Deformation and Consolidation of Porous Media, Second Edition
by R. W. Lewis, B. A. Schrefler

Time Effects in Rock Mechanics
by N. D. Cristescu, U. Hunsche

Hydraulic Fracture Mechanics
by Peter Valkó, Michael J. Economides

Petroleum Well Construction
by Michael J. Economides, Larry T. Watters, Shari Dunn-Norman






function loadLargeCover(coverImagePath,coverImageHeight,coverImageWidth) { if ($('large-cover-image').childNodes.length > 0) { new Effect.Appear('large-cover',{duration:.3}); } else { var largeImage = document.createElement('img'); largeImage.src = coverImagePath; largeImage.width = coverImageWidth; largeImage.height = coverImageHeight; document.getElementById("large-cover-image").appendChild(largeImage); new Effect.Appear('large-cover',{duration:.3}); }}function closeMe () { new Effect.Fade('large-cover',{duration:.3}); }Click to Close












Larger Image
Introduction to Rock Mechanics, 2nd Edition
Richard E. Goodman 
ISBN: 978-0-471-81200-5
Paperback
576 pages
November 1988


£74.50 / €107.20

 Add to Cart This price is valid for Saudi Arabia. Change location to view local pricing and availability.


*Evaluation Copy*


Instructors may request an evaluation copy for this title.




<LI class=on>







Introduces a new approach to rock mechanics called ``block theory,'' which formalizes procedures for selecting proper shapes and orientations for excavations in hard jointed rock. Applies block theory to rock slopes and underground excavations, and covers the Q theory of rock classification, the empirical criterion of joint shear strength, rock bolting, properties of weak rocks, statistical frequency of jointing, an empirical criterion of rock strength, and design of underground supports. Contains many new problems with worked-out solutions.


----------



## youceftli (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكني ابحث عن format pdf لتحميل مباشرة . 
introduction to Rock Mechanics, 2nd Edition, Goodman, R.E., John Wiley and Sons[/QUOTE]


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جداُ 000022


----------



## عبد النافع (12 يوليو 2007)

الكتب رائعة بس ياريت كتاب فى هندسة المناجم​


----------



## TOOT (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ابحث علي دورات في كيفية اخز البيانات لل rock mass classification في الحقل اما فيدوهات او كتابه


----------



## alshangiti (9 ديسمبر 2010)

The first major *Rock mass classification* system in geotechnical engineering was proposed about 60 years ago for tunnelling with steel supports. Later classification systems were developed for non-steel support underground excavation, slope and foundation engineering
Design methods
Considering the three main design approaches for excavation in rock – analytical, observational and empirical – the most predominant design approach is the empirical design method. Indeed, on many underground or surface construction and mining projects, rock mass classifications have been providing the only systematic design aid in an otherwise haphazard "trial-and-error" procedure
Objectives
Rock mass classifications were developed to create some order out of the chaos in site investigation procedures. They were not intended to replace analytical studies, field observations, measurements or engineering judgement.
The objectives of rock mass classifications are to:

Identify the most significant parameters influencing the behaviour of a rock mass.
Divide a particular rock mass formulation into groups of similar behaviour – rock mass classes of varying quality.
Provide a basis of understanding the characteristics of each rock mass class
Relate the experience of rock conditions at one site to the conditions and experience encountered at others
Derive quantitative data and guidelines for engineering design
Provide common basis for communication between engineers and geologists
Benefits
The main benefits of rock mass classifications:

Improving the quality of site investigations by calling for the minimum input data as classification parameters.
Providing quantitative information for design purposes.
Enabling better engineering judgement and more effective communication on a project
List of rock mass classifications

Rock load classification method
It was the first rational method of rock classification. It was developed for tunnels driven in 50 – years supported by steel sets by Karl von Terzaghi. It is not suitable for modern tunneling methods using shotcrete and rockbolts. This classification was too general to permit objective use.

Stand-up time classification
The main significance of this method is that an increase in tunnel span leads to a major reduction in the stand up time. This method has influenced the development of more recent rock mass classification systems.

Rock Quality Designation (RQD)
Rock Structure Rating (RSR)
Rock Mass Rating system (RMR)
Q-system
Size Strength classification
ISRM classification
Rock quality designation
rock-quality designation (RQD) Rough measure of the degree of jointing or fracture in a rock mass, measured as a percentage of the drill core in lengths of 10 cm or more. High-quality rock has an RQD of more than 75%, low quality of less than 50%. Rock quality designation (RQD) has several definitions. The most widely used definition was developed in 1964 by D. U. Deere. It is the borehole core recovery percentage incorporating only pieces of solid core that are longer than 100 mm in length measured along the centerline of the core. In this respect pieces of core that are not hard and sound should not be counted though they are 100 mm in length. RQD was originally introduced for use with core diameters of 54.7 mm (NX-size core). RQD has considerable value in estimating support of rock tunnels. RQD forms a basic element in some of the most used rock mass classification systems: Rock Mass Rating system (RMR) and Q-system
RQD is defined as the quotient:



%



= Sum of length of core sticks longer than 100 mm measured along the center line of the core



= Total length of core run*[ Classification table*

From the RQD index the rock mass can be classified as follows:
RQDRock mass quality<25%very poor25-50%poor50-75%fair75-90%good90-100%excellent
RQDRock mass quality<25%very poor25-50%poor50-75%fair75-90%good90-100%excellent


----------



## alshangiti (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Rock mass rating system
The *Rock Mass Rating* (RMR) system is a geomechanical classification system for rocks, developed by Z. T. Bieniawski between 1972 and 1973.
*[ Definition*

The following six parameters are used to classify a rock mass using the RMR system

Uniaxial compressive strength of rock material
Rock Quality Designation (RQD)
Spacing of discontinuities
Condition of discontinuities
Groundwater conditions
Orientation of discontinuities
Each of the six parameters is assigned a value corresponding to the characteristics of the rock. These values are derived from field surveys. The sum of the six parameters is the "RMR value", which lies between 0 and 100.
*[ Classification table*

Below is the classification table for the RMR system.
RMRRock quality0 - 20Very poor21 - 40Poor41 - 60Fair61 - 80Good81 - 100Very good
*[ Applications*

Rock Mass Rating has found wide application in various types of engineering projects such as tunnels, slopes, foundations, and mines. It is also adaptable for knowledge-based expert systems
Q-system
_For the linguistics formalism, see Q-systems._*The Q-system* of rock mass classification was developed in Norway in 1974 by Nick Barton, Lien, R., and Lunde, J at NGI (Norwegian Geotechnical Institute). The system was developed on the basis of an analysis of 212 tunnel case histories from Scandinavia. It is a quantitative classification system and is an engineering system facilitating the design of tunnel supports. The Q-system uses six different parameters to assess the rock mass quality. The parameters are:

Rock Quality Designation RQD
Joint set number _J__n_
Roughness of the most unfavorable joint or discontinuity _J_r
Degree of alteration of filling along the weakest joint _J_a
Water inflow _J_w
Stress Reduction Factor SRF
The Q-factor can then be calculated as:


----------

